# List of things to do before you emigrate to Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are so many different things to do before you emigrate to Australia that it can be very easy to lose track and forget what needs to be done and what has been done. We would therefore like to use this post as a way of listing things which you need to do before moving to Australia and hopefully with the help of the forum members we can create a very helpful and useful checklist.

Some of the more basic things to do before moving to Australia include: –

Check out the shipping arrangements for belongings

Arrange a formal notice period with your employer

Request credit references from your bank, building society, etc

Update your CV when applying for jobs in Australia

Make sure all of your employment references are up-to-date

Change of address instructions

Post re-direct

These are just some ideas and food for thought when looking to move to Australia and perhaps we can all work together to expand these, grow the list and also add more detail along the way.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

thank you. these are all helpful.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Depending on your visa type you may need to take out health insurance b


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Editor said:


> There are so many different things to do before you emigrate to Australia that it can be very easy to lose track and forget what needs to be done and what has been done. We would therefore like to use this post as a way of listing things which you need to do before moving to Australia and hopefully with the help of the forum members we can create a very helpful and useful checklist.
> 
> Some of the more basic things to do before moving to Australia include: -
> 
> ...


Thank you; very useful.

Also include;

All birth, death, marriage certificates used in visa application
Police clearances for family members
(You're going to need it all again for your TR visa)

Driver's licence
Utility statements (telephone, power, rates)
Bank statements


----------



## pmwoodward (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you for this helpful information!


----------



## Circe (Mar 25, 2013)

melandabdul said:


> Depending on your visa type you may need to take out health insurance b


Also if you have held health insurance consistently, a note from your insurance stating this, it may help you wave waiting periods. 
Insurance info from car insurance may also be beneficial if you have a no claim history.


----------



## BobbyArora (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot for listing useful tips. I trust you could be of help to me with my query. I am trying to get Permanent Residency in Australia. My job profile of Customer Relation Manager and Debt Collections. Customer Service Manager, Contact Centre Manager and Corporate Service Manager jobs are listed in CSOL. But I got to know that the State is not sponsoring these jobs as of now. Please advise how can I ensure that my skill set has the most requirement in any of the states.


----------



## MatthewJ24UK (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for the help


----------



## bokie (Jul 11, 2013)

Editor said:


> There are so many different things to do before you emigrate to Australia that it can be very easy to lose track and forget what needs to be done and what has been done. We would therefore like to use this post as a way of listing things which you need to do before moving to Australia and hopefully with the help of the forum members we can create a very helpful and useful checklist.
> 
> Some of the more basic things to do before moving to Australia include: -
> 
> ...


hello, i just want to have an idea whom to contact about the Shipping of personal belongings tnx so much


----------



## twindid (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh Great Helpful


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

bokie said:


> hello, i just want to have an idea whom to contact about the Shipping of personal belongings tnx so much


Try Allied Pickfords.

They gave us a very reasonable quote and good service.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 27, 2013)

Editor said:


> There are so many different things to do before you emigrate to Australia that it can be very easy to lose track and forget what needs to be done and what has been done. We would therefore like to use this post as a way of listing things which you need to do before moving to Australia and hopefully with the help of the forum members we can create a very helpful and useful checklist.
> 
> Some of the more basic things to do before moving to Australia include: -
> 
> ...


Also helpful to have references from previous/current rental accommodation if you are looking to rent a place when you arrive. Aussie real estate agents often ask for them.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

- Letter from previous car insurers about any claims history to maybe help with lowering premiums here
- Copy of driver licencing records showing how long you've been licensed (to waive any probationary driver requirement)


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

BobbyArora said:


> Thanks a lot for listing useful tips. I trust you could be of help to me with my query. I am trying to get Permanent Residency in Australia. My job profile of Customer Relation Manager and Debt Collections. Customer Service Manager, Contact Centre Manager and Corporate Service Manager jobs are listed in CSOL. But I got to know that the State is not sponsoring these jobs as of now. Please advise how can I ensure that my skill set has the most requirement in any of the states.


Well, different states have different occupations that they want to sponsor, so you could check all of the states and see whether or not any of them sponsor that.. If none of the states have your occupation, then there's nothing you can do - even if you apply, they will not accept you.. I sincerely hope it all works out for you


----------



## interfacemirror (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to land for the first time in the end of this month. However I must come back within 2 weeks to finish a project. My next landing for the settlement will be mid next year.

Is there anything that I can accomplish within these 2 weeks? Beside searching for accommodation and etc. which I will do the next year, what I should I do in the first landing?

Thank you,
Regards,


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Opening any bank accounts you may need, registering for Medicare if your visa is a permanent residency visa, etc.


----------



## interfacemirror (Sep 6, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Opening any bank accounts you may need, registering for Medicare if your visa is a permanent residency visa, etc.


Thank you CollegeGirl.

Do I need to get Tax File Number before opening an account? Do I need any permanent address for Account and Medicare?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, good idea. Getting a TFN is a smart thing to do as well. 

I'm not sure about your other questions, unfortunately. Hopefully someone who has already done this can chime in.


----------



## arsa818 (Aug 17, 2013)

Great post


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

One thing I've got on my list to do before moving to Australia is to open a bank account. Yes, you heard right, BEFORE moving to Australia.

The London embassy has some details on which Australian banks have offices in London and offer this service for migrants (not sure about other countries):

FAQs Banks - Australian High Commission

For example nab to have a dedicated UK banking team:
Migrating from the UK - NAB

ANZ do have a similar thing:
Personal - Online banking | ANZ UK

So you can transfer money to an Australian account before you actually arrive there, hopefully making use of favourable exchange rates (e.g. the British Pound is very strong at the moment compared to the Australian Dollar).

You can then activate your account once you're in Australia, by heading to a branch an showing your ID (within 6 weeks of arrival).

I do appreciate that a lot of people might not want to transfer their money in advance, but having watched the exchange rates for a while now, it can make such a difference to choose the right moment to move your money.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

interfacemirror said:


> Thank you CollegeGirl. Do I need to get Tax File Number before opening an account? Do I need any permanent address for Account and Medicare?


You don't need a TFN before applying for a bank account, although as soon as you get one you should let the bank know, as otherwise they will take 46.5% withholding tax on any interest you earn.

My bank (Westpac) did not require proof of address, but obviously it will need to be a permanent enough address that you will receive mail and your cards from them. If in doubt you could use your partners/employers address and/or open a post office box if you think you'll be moving around.

Medibank I'm not so sure - they've never required proof of address from me, but I'm a citizen. They may have stricter requirements for new arrivals.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

I went to my bank this morning whom I have an account with and ask them what kind of an ID does my wife need to open a joint account and they said all she need is her passport only and don't need anything else....Thanks for sharing the info tulauras.....Cheeers.....


----------



## onemorecountry (Mar 24, 2012)

At least in Victoria you need a translation of your drivers license to get your license transferred. Depending on where you are from this might be cheaper to get in your home country.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

onemorecountry said:


> At least in Victoria you need a translation of your drivers license to get your license transferred. Depending on where you are from this might be cheaper to get in your home country.


Hi onemorecountry,so if my wife get her license translate overseas,you reckon she would be able to get her full license automatically in Victoria?
Thanks for sharing...Cheeers...


----------



## onemorecountry (Mar 24, 2012)

banyuwangi said:


> Hi onemorecountry,so if my wife get her license translate overseas,you reckon she would be able to get her full license automatically in Victoria?
> Thanks for sharing...Cheeers...


since your wife is from Indonesia, she needs to do a driving test. 
here are the details for victoria including the list of countries that do NOT have to do a driving test


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

onemorecountry said:


> since your wife is from Indonesia, she needs to do a driving test.
> here are the details for victoria including the list of countries that do NOT have to do a driving test


Thank you so much for the link onemorecountry,yup you are spot on looks like she has to do her driving test.....Thank you kindly for sharing the info....Cheeeers...


----------



## Ria (Jul 26, 2011)

In regards to drivers licence specifically from Indonesia, I got a statement from the consulate general here in Melb confirming that I do have a license and when from and when it is valid until etc.
Since my visa is still a TR, and that I have not lived here for 12 months, they inform me that the statement paper is sufficient. However after 12 months I do need to replace that with a Vic license.
Cheers..!


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

I read somewhere that if you apply for a bank account in the first 2 weeks you only need a passport. After that they want the whole 100 points of ID.

To help this I applied for a supplementary credit card for my wife in her name but on my account - through AMEX. No ID or anything required. I'm hoping this will help her to establish a credit rating and will help with providing ID for other things when we arrive in Oz.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know it was the first two weeks. My fiance and I just went in to open a joint bank account for both of us today, and we were one day shy of that two weeks! All they asked for was a passport. I think we're going to do the same thing - have him add me as an authorized user on one of his cards to begin building my credit rating here.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I just read on Westpac's website that it's six weeks... so I'm not sure. Either way, do it quickly! 

Edited to add: Just found the six week figure on another financial institution's website, too.

Edited again: Here you go, actually found the six week figure on the DIBP website! http://www.immi.gov.au/living-in-australia/settle-in-australia/to-do-first/open-bank-account.htm

Guess that's it, then.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Wow, I didn't know it was the first two weeks. My fiance and I just went in to open a joint bank account for both of us today, and we were one day shy of that two weeks! All they asked for was a passport. I think we're going to do the same thing - have him add me as an authorized user on one of his cards to begin building my credit rating here.


Credit ratings aren't really issues here the way they are in the US - we have credit history that will record bad debt for 5 years, but the number score thing is only just starting to come in. If you're looking for a home loan then it's worth having some history, but it's definitely not as big deal as it is in the US.


----------



## superexcited (Nov 5, 2013)

tulauras said:


> Credit ratings aren't really issues here the way they are in the US - we have credit history that will record bad debt for 5 years, but the number score thing is only just starting to come in. If you're looking for a home loan then it's worth having some history, but it's definitely not as big deal as it is in the US.


I support. Credit is not as much of a big deal here in Australia compared to the US.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Some banks will not give a "debit card" to non residents eg Bendigo bank, only a ATM card.

Others will allow you a debit card (some only in joint names with a resident) .

Debit card is useful for online and over phone payments.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

ampk said:


> Some banks will not give a "debit card" to non residents eg Bendigo bank, only a ATM card. Others will allow you a debit card (some only in joint names with a resident) . Debit card is useful for online and over phone payments.


My partner got a debit card from Westpac without any problems. If your bank won't give you one, get a different bank.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

In many places that is practical but not all, some towns only have 1 or 2 banks if any. We opened a joint account with ANZ my old bank, but changing banks is not simple for everyone as customers hardly ever update bank details from invoices or emails and use current filed bank details.

Transfer between banks can be 12/24 hrs or days, this delay in an emergency as we just had (kid in ICU) created problems in buying new tickets with Emirate's - The ticket had to be paid for by a credit/debit card in passengers name. 

This is to the same rule for all people but is for certain countries.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ishaanchal, if you want to advertise a place for rent you need to use this website's "Housing" Forum. Your ad doesn't belong here. Thanks.


----------



## rper88 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am in the process of opening a bank account with Bankwest, they have told me that there is a current offer on for migrants where there are no fees and have no minimum deposit for 12 months. By then I expect to have a regular income into the accout.
I plan to deposit some money in there to have ready for when we arrive, especially as the current exchange rate is in our favour in the UK!

I hope this helps anyone.


----------



## frangga (Mar 5, 2014)

Has anybody from Germany and currently still living in Germany opened a bank account with ANZ through their London office? Is it easy to do? Or should I rather wait until I arrive in Australia once my partner visa is granted? Any suggestions?


----------



## Place2Be (Mar 10, 2014)

You can apply for a bank account with ANZ on-line... my fiancé just did it from Italy, and it was approved and open within a coupe of days. You can open an access account and an on-line saver account - good idea to do both IMO.

Moving to Australia

Cheers,
S.


----------



## frangga (Mar 5, 2014)

hey place2be, thanks for the quick and helpful reply. 

So has your fiancé already transferred money from her Italian bank account to the ANZ account? Is she by any chance using "transferwise. com". I came across that and was wondering if it is really so much better than transferring it the "normal" way.


----------



## Place2Be (Mar 10, 2014)

I transferred a little into each account from Aus to see if they were active, and it turned up in the account immediately. She tried to transfer mid last week, just through her bank, but it hasn't turned up in the account yet.

We are going to look at TORfx as a possible alternate... haven't looked into it yet though.

Cheers,
S.


----------



## Quinnaroo (Mar 19, 2013)

frangga said:


> hey place2be, thanks for the quick and helpful reply.
> 
> So has your fiancé already transferred money from her Italian bank account to the ANZ account? Is she by any chance using "transferwise. com". I came across that and was wondering if it is really so much better than transferring it the "normal" way.


Not sure if you have already done this, but better late then never.

Options like transferwise and TorFX are much better that banks - but if you are planning to be in Australia it is a good idea to use a service who has an office based in Australia of which there only a handful.

I found this out the hard way.

The reason is that if you ever want to send money back from Australia it can be hard to do and there is no support in Australia if you need it.


----------



## frangga (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Quinnaroo,

thanks for the reply. Does this mean that you had troubles to transfer money to Australia by using transferwise or TorFX? I haven't started transferring any money yet. Only just in the process of opening my Aussie bank account.

So any advice is still very much appreciated.



Quinnaroo said:


> Not sure if you have already done this, but better late then never.
> 
> Options like transferwise and TorFX are much better that banks - but if you are planning to be in Australia it is a good idea to use a service who has an office based in Australia of which there only a handful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wendmagegn Deresse (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello?
This is Wendmagegn Deresse from Ethiopia.I have b.ed in physics with 5 years teaching exp.I want to relocate to and work in Australia.I get your support of skilled visa and immigration process support.Thanks


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

interfacemirror said:


> Thank you CollegeGirl.
> 
> Do I need to get Tax File Number before opening an account? Do I need any permanent address for Account and Medicare?


Late reply but will share my experience. Three days after arriving in Sydney went to open joint account with my husband debit card issued to both of us. ANZ only asked my passport same at Medicare and a valid mailing address. Months later applied for TFN online. Then decided to get private health insurance, luckily I got it without any loading. As a migrants we have 12 months to get private health insurance otherwise in the future they will impose 2% loading every year of not having private health insurance since the age of 30. In order to waive the said loading you need to request from Medicare a LHC (Lifetime Health Cover) letter.

For those who are English is their second language and wanted to attend English lesson there is a 500hrs free for all migrants to study Certificate III in Spoken and Written English. Google the nearest AMEP office to your area.


----------



## Quinnaroo (Mar 19, 2013)

frangga said:


> Hey Quinnaroo,
> 
> thanks for the reply. Does this mean that you had troubles to transfer money to Australia by using transferwise or TorFX? I haven't started transferring any money yet. Only just in the process of opening my Aussie bank account.
> 
> So any advice is still very much appreciated.


Hi Fragga,

Not at all - No problems with transferwise or TorFX. I actually use another company but the trouble I had is that I just used my bank ... which meant that I got charged over 5% on my money instead of about 2%. Over a few years, I could have saved thousands of dollars!

If you want to use a company like this, there are actually a few services in Australia now. Do a search for - "torfx, ozforex, world first" and you will find some good info on the companies in Australia.

I found it is important to choose one that has offices in Australia because if you need help I found that having someone to speak to in Australia is important even if you are in another country.

Anyway - Hope that helps!


----------

